

Ask HN: Please help review VISA's "Platform for loyalty services" patent for the USPTO; help stop patent trolling - chaostheory
http://www.peertopatent.org/patent/20080319847/activity?utm_source=P2P+Registered+Reviewers&utm_campaign=577cf12917-Peer_to_Patent_Newsletter_4_1_09&utm_medium=email

======
RobGR
I have emailed that link to someone who implemented a system that would
probably fall under that patent in the 1990s.

